# Do Bettas and goldfish get along in small tank?



## jbandco7 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a Betta in a small fishbowl and it gets dirty and cloudy within a week. I was thinking of putting it in a larger tank wit a filter (about a 5 gallon tank) with two goldfish that are twice as big as the betta. 
First of all, do goldfish and bettas get along?
Will the big goldfish eat the betta?

Thanks John


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas are tropical fish and goldfish are coldwater fish so they have different temperature requirements and cannot live together.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

correct, coldwater fish and tropical fish
i believe both originate from china though. bettas being from the rice patties and the goldfish i believe was a gift to the emporer or something along those lines... i think
also goldfish grow HUGE and are messy. they need a way larger tank then 5 gallons.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

no, it will not work. Goldfish grow very large and need atleast 20 gallons of water. The produce tons of waiste. Goldfish need colder water than bettas. You could try neon tetras, or snails, or ottos, or cories in a tank that size with a betta.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, but you do NEED a filter, and heater


----------

